
Is it possible to formulate category theory without set theory? - calhoun137
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1519330/is-it-possible-to-formulate-category-theory-without-set-theory
======
calhoun137
I posted this question over at math stackexchange after the thread about
category theory and haskell from yesterday[1].

I found Carl Mummert's answer especially illuminating and definitely recommend
reading it. He compares category theory to a strongly typed language, and set
theory to a weakly typed one.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10527428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10527428)

